# Organization of the forum



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We often have new members complain about the difficulty they have finding the information they are looking for. We are considering adding more sub forums under each of the main headings. Using Health as an example, we already have some sub forums, Mites, Bleeding, Intestinal issues, but are considering adding even more sub forums to make it easier for those with a specific health issue to find all threads relating to that specific issue. Of course there will always be some issues that don't really fit under any particular topic, but for those that do, they will all be under one heading. 

I'm adding a poll to see if the membership wants to have more sub forums created. 

It's been mentioned that creating more sub forums means more effort required to look at new posts. For those who may not know it, clicking on "View new posts" will list all unread posts with the newest posts on top. If you find you don't read them all and end up with a huge list of new posts, you can simply click on "Mark forums read", to refresh start over.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Also, if you use the "view new posts" it resets when you leave the forum and when you come back it just shows the new ones since you were last here.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

We'ed love to hear reasons both for against adding more sub forums so also give your opinion and reasons why.


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

I think that its a really good idea. It is rather difficult trying to find certain information on here. Using the search function helps a little, but you still have to search through tons of posts. With more specific sub forums, all the information you need is in one neat little area. 

I also like it because I'm crazy about organizing, so the whole idea is just more appealing to me :lol:


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

I would vote for making the search function more prominent for people who have no prior forum experience and/or making it work a little better. I think more subforums would create a problem with people not really knowing where to post things or the navigation getting even more confusing.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

ktdid said:


> I would vote for making the search function more prominent for people who have no prior forum experience and/or making it work a little better. I think more subforums would create a problem with people not really knowing where to post things or the navigation getting even more confusing.


I agree with this. An "Advanced Search" option would help narrow down what people are looking for, without having to wade through several pages of posts with their keywords.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

There is already an "advanced search" option right under the seach box.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, there is already an "Advanced search". I'm not sure if Search could be made more prominent or obvious or not. I'll have to talk with Bryan about it. Maybe it can be made larger. For people who use the search function to find things, having the forum organized under more headings is not going to make the least bit of difference as the search function will still work the same way. 

I like the idea of more sub sections for those topics that are obvious. Some people do not like using a search and are not very successful with what they type in. I admit I'm in that category and I'm far from alone. :lol: I feel that having as many threads as possible under their own topics are going to make it easier for people to find the information.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Yes, there is already an "Advanced search". I'm not sure if Search could be made more prominent or obvious or not. I'll have to talk with Bryan about it. Maybe it can be made larger. For people who use the search function to find things, having the forum organized under more headings is not going to make the least bit of difference as the search function will still work the same way.
> 
> I like the idea of more sub sections for those topics that are obvious. Some people do not like using a search and are not very successful with what they type in. I admit I'm in that category and I'm far from alone. :lol: I feel that having as many threads as possible under their own topics are going to make it easier for people to find the information.


Oh jeez. I can't believe I never noticed that before 

It does make me wonder how many newbies use it, though, considering the amount of questions popping up that already have clear answers given. I'd be willing to give more sub sections a try.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I always use the search option if I need to find something, I don't need more sub forums but I'm not against it either.


----------



## Borquelle (Oct 14, 2012)

I see no need for more subs. If a need is seen for modest reorganization - meh - that's okay too.

The search function is terrible, advanced or not, IMO. Google gets the job done just fine with "site:" One can make searches as advanced as need be through operator selection. People that don't know how to search would be well rewarded for learning.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

the search function has caused me a lot off issues in the past. It ignores common words - and some of those words are really important! I can't rmemeberexactly what I was looking for but it basically omitted all of my terms because they are commonly used on this site - things like "quills" and other words. But if you're searching for something to do with quills, and it omits quills... *brain explodes*


----------



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

It's a little off-topic, but I wouldn't mind a few 'consolidating' posts instead of lots of new sub-sections. For instance, I feel a lot of posts like 'could this be a (UTI/URI/Mites)' could be avoided if there was one sticky for 'Common Hedgie Problems, symptoms, first response care and common treatments.' that puts everything in kind of a point-form format much like Lizardgirl's Heating tutorial in housing (which helped me immensly)
Also, I think the chat days have fallen by the wayside, I've stopped in a few times and haven't seen anyone on? Or maybe I'm not doing something right...
Anyway, sorry if it's a half-baked idea, but I do like lists and reference charts :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think there will, of course, be pros and cons to subsections. On one hand it does represent an obvious increase in sections; on the other hand, more subs can prevent unnecessary wading through information. I personally like more sections because in my way of thinking I can locate specifics more easily. I think it is great having this open discussion to provide the opportunity for opinions and feedback. Will there then be a follow-up survey? I generally feel if people take the time and effort to participate in a survey (however brief), then the outcome is significant to them. In the end I will be satisfied with either decision as I am grateful to those who offer their time and expertise in designing and maintaining this forum.


----------



## FamilyOfExotics (May 19, 2012)

I already commented, but would like to add something.. 

I too have some troubles with the Search function, it does have a tendency to omit common words. Which is why I would love more sub sections, it would be easier to browse for the specific information you are looking for. Rather than going into the 'Health' section and wading through EVERY health post, you could go: 
Health> Female> Blood in urine. 
Thats just a random example, so it obviously won't have those headings. But you get my point. :lol: 

Also, I thought I would bring up the idea of a Skype chat room? HFF (a ferret forum) has this, and it is really helpful! Usually there is always someone on, and it gives you a great resource in times of emergencies. It would be easier to access than the chat room on the forum, I think. Just putting the idea out there


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm pretty new here but I had some thoughts about the topic...I sort of like the idea of more sub forums because you can go to one place for more specific info about a specific topic. Like, if I wanted to just read through posts about quilling to see if there was any new or interesting ideas or suggestions, I _could_ search it. But that would get me every post that even mentions the word quilling even if the Topic isn't about that at all (Like someone just mentioning that their hedgie is qulling). Having more specific sub forums, at least for some stuff (most notably I think health and the personality and behavior one, at least in my mind).
But that's also just me. I tend to like things super organized and sorted, even when it's not really necessary or over the topic so I may be biased.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

If there were more sub-forums (such as there are now with the health section), would mods/admin sort posts into the appropriate areas, or would it just be up to the members posting? I ask because, in theory, it would be nice to narrow in on certain types of threads and certain content, but with the sub-sections in the health section, I've noticed that many threads that would fit into those various categories still end up just being posted in the central area of that section.

For some of the forum sections that don't have any sub-sections at all, it would be nice to see just basic ones. Like in the "fun stuff" - having categories like "photo threads", "games", "videos", "hedgehog items/accessories". And in the color section, dividing it into "color ID" (where the threads are all the "what color is my hedgie?" sort) and "color discussions". That kind of thing. I think sub-sections work well when they're kind of general like that, but for things like the health section, I'm not sure if having so many very specific categories is really effective. Mostly because a lot of the people posting new threads, particularly the very new members, don't even think about choosing one of those categories, so they don't get very much use.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

FamilyOfExotics said:


> Also, I thought I would bring up the idea of a Skype chat room? HFF (a ferret forum) has this, and it is really helpful! Usually there is always someone on, and it gives you a great resource in times of emergencies. It would be easier to access than the chat room on the forum, I think. Just putting the idea out there


That IS kind of a cool idea. I'm almost always on Skype if I'm on my computer, whereas I tend to forget to get on the hedgehog chat on this site, or if I have it open, I tend to forget about it because it doesn't notify you when someone talks.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The sub forums that are in the health section now need to be more prominent rather than having to open up another sub forum to find them. That will be done as it gets organized. It will create a bit more work for the staff because there will be people who don't post under the appropriate section and also there will be some issues that have various symptoms that won't be able to be moved until a diagnoses is made. We move threads now that are in the wrong section so no big deal. As far as the health section goes, it will never be perfectly organized simply because of the overlap in symptoms. Things like urinary bleeding in male and female is obvious but Skin, takes in many other areas such as mites, fungus, dry skin etc. 

Yes, the other sections can have sub sections. Photos and Colour ID would be good. 

I'll talk with Bryan some time about chat but lets keep this thread limited to organization.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I like the forum as it is.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I vote to keep "as is." 

Possibly a sub-forum if there's a HUGE amount of interest in one aspect of a certain topic. 

But, otherwise, no... I'm not a fan of further fragmentation.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Just found another word that's on the list of words that are too commonly used to search - wheel! So someone new coming to the forum wanting to find out information on wheels can't search for it. 

I know it tends to come up in the cages discussion section, and in the product reviews section, but maybe we need a sticky post just discussing wheel types and what's safe or not, since that is one of the most common questions/issues that come up.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Even "Revolution" is too common. When I wanted to know how often to dose, I ended up asking on the Facebook page.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I had that same issue, Sarah. Clearly the search feature is an issus. Terms that are really import to be able to search aren't searchable because they're excluded for being too commonly used. And we often find ourlseves saying or thinknig things like "please use the search feature first" or "why didn't they just search for that?" Hmmm


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The poll is now over and 65% of the forum would like more headings. So for those who want more headings, what headings do you think would be most convenient. Right now for Health we have:

Mites
Respiratory Issues
Skin issues
Bleeding, Female Urinary & Uterine
Bleeding, Male
Fecal & Intestinal

Once we decide on all the topics which would be useful, I'll move them so they aren't under Health Topics and are more visible. 

Should we have one for teeth and mouth issues? Hibernation? What else?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I think one for hibernation would be a good idea. And maybe something quill/quilling related, or about nails, since I see tons of topics about that (but I'm not sure if this is too many sub forums :roll: )


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I like both the hibernation and the teeth/mouth issues ideas. Quilling/Quills would be another good one. I was thinking it might go along with skin, but we've just had SO many questions recently about quill loss, quilling, etc. that it might be helpful. Perhaps could we have one for Tumors/Cancer? It's such a common problem with hedgehogs, so it might useful for someone whose hedgehog has just been diagnosed with a tumor to have other experiences all in one section so they could read through for tips & advice on how others dealt with it and what they can do for their hedgehog.


----------



## Alyybear (Nov 8, 2012)

As a new member here, I would love to see quilling information under health somewhere, as I'm having problems finding anything using the search function other than "my hog is quilling and hates me!". Also, I totally agree that the search function needs to be updated, since I actually used that exact "wheel" example earlier and was told it was too common. I love the subforums there are now, I'm just having major issues with the search function and am having to comb through the entire forum in every section to try and find what I want to know.

ETA: This was actually what came up when I looked for quilling info


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I finally have a chance to do some work on the new sub forums. Right now we have:

Mites
Respiratory Issues
Skin issues
Bleeding, Female Urinary & Uterine
Bleeding, Male
Fecal & Intestinal

People have requested:

Quilling
Hibernation
Teeth and mouth issues

Are there any other common topics that should have it's own heading?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Those seem to all cover the most important and most commonly asked about hedgie health issues, looks great to me!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just a thought, what if we have it so everyone posts their new threads in the main Health area, then once they've been resolved we move them into their respective areas? That way the staff can make sure they're properly categorized, and all the most recent ones are in one area. 

I know a lot of people use the "new posts" function, and I do too, but I also will come back to check a thread (I'm subscribed to the ones I've posted in) and once I close that tab without updating myself on the whole entire forum, I come back again and all the ones that were new will no longer be listed in the new posts list. It's a pain, so if I want to avoid missing tons of posts I have to go check subforums individually, which I rarely do.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

The list looks good to me!


----------



## rarbeckzilla (Aug 7, 2012)

I definitely agree with the quilling subforum! I think the fun stuff section could have some subforums like one for introducing ourselves and one for photo galleries and one for naming? Also maybe one for soon-to-be/new hedgie parents with some stickies for easy answers because I see a lot of the same questions being asked.


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Under the Housing forum perhaps it could be broken up into heating, cages, bedding/litter etc? Is that getting too organized? lol


----------

